# MMA Comic



## jakeovgy (Nov 6, 2006)

heres a short MMA comic style thing i made at college
Front Cover









First Page









second page









sorry you cant see what the writing says, it wont let me upload it zoomed in.its basically commentary


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

pretty cool....good job


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

NIce work. :thumbsup:


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Good stuff


----------

